
Why Mac apps never get “closed” - dallamaneni
http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/5160/111087
======
ovao
Great answer to a common question. I've always liked the distinction between
windows and processes in macOS, but many Windows users find it
(understandably) odd — Windows power users sometimes feel that the mechanic
robs them of control, in that clicking what they believe to be the "close
application" button does not typically do what they expect.

I agree that neither approach is objectively right nor wrong.

------
captainmuon
I wonder what portion of users doesn't even know that you can/should quit mac
application when you no longer use them. I frequently see people with dozens
of active applications in their dock.

This is the converse of the situation on Android. I know many people who close
android apps (by swiping them away in the app switcher) because they are
afraid they will run in the background.

~~~
ovao
Should users quit running applications? Given a generally large amount of
memory available (due to its low cost), and OS application paging, I'm not so
sure.

The only reason I ever quit a running application on any modern OS is due to
old habits that have died hard and a tired model of thinking ("I'm probably
low on memory so I should kill this process"), or because the process itself
is misbehaving. Correctly-behaving applications _generally_ don't need to be
terminated.

